# How do you pick your Farm Name?!?!



## Canadiannee (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm not sure this accounts for "Radom Ramblings" but gosh, some of you have some very interesting farm names and it leads me to ask... "How did you pick your farm name?"

For our horses, we always used our last name... but for our goat and rabbitry, I'm looking for something different. Oh I love the classic names like Willowbend, Mighty Oaks, Elm Tree, Pine Woods... etc, etc, etc (you get the picture) but realistically... we have flat pasture land, not a tree on the property in sight, no river, no creek, indeed, nothing distinguishing except maybe that we're renovating a big ole late 1800's 10,000 sq ft barn, that looks like a tired old woman who's lost her grace and charm! (*laughing*) So how have so many of you come up with your farn names!?! Curious George by nature... I need to know! 

Sincerely,
Annie


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 12, 2013)

My parents call this little hobby farm "Cold Comfort Farm" after the book and movie. Perhaps because it is cold here and we are really quirky (not as much as the characters in the book, though), and we are city/suburb folks turning to country life (the book's narrator was a city girl who went to the countryside). I think calling the farm that officially would be a copyright issue, though!

I call my little goat herd my Mini Yooper Goats. A Yooper is someone who lives in the UP of Michigan. My herdname with the AGS and ADGA is short and sweet, it is just Yooper. I can't see myself living anywhere else now, I really like it here, so the herdname works.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 12, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos because I love my straw hat and I have Kikos. haha


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Stacykins 

Gosh, I've never heard of the book or the movie... and being an avid reader, lol, I am now anxious to learn just how quirky your family is!! *cheeky grin* Good thing you explained what a "Yooper" was, definitely a new word to my Canadian reportoire, and now I know if ever a time comes that I find myself in the UP of Michigan... and "UP of Michigan" would be where?  

Congrats on getting out of the city! Ugh, my husband and I had to do the opposite when the recession hit... we had to let go of the family farm and move into the city, but you can't take "country life" out of a country family... lol, it's in our blood, and in our case, we lease two farm properties, one for the equine babes and one for the livestock... can't say I'm fussy about the commute at 4am every morning, lol, but I'm more than happy to have this alternative, rather then none at all!


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 12, 2013)

Oooer Straw Hats... heart be mine! What a great barn name!

I have a fetish for straw hats too!! But I like the big floppy ones, the ones you can stick hordes of silk flowers around the brim and flaunt it! *cheeky grin* And can't forget matching accessories... nice big straw handbags to match! 

Your Kiko babes are darling... green with envy I am, I am! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## fair weather chicken (Mar 12, 2013)

fair weather farm, things only work in fair weather! tractors, rototillers, lawnmowers,me.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 12, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> Hi Stacykins
> 
> Gosh, I've never heard of the book or the movie... and being an avid reader, lol, I am now anxious to learn just how quirky your family is!! *cheeky grin* Good thing you explained what a "Yooper" was, definitely a new word to my Canadian reportoire, and now I know if ever a time comes that I find myself in the UP of Michigan... and "UP of Michigan" would be where?
> 
> Congrats on getting out of the city! Ugh, my husband and I had to do the opposite when the recession hit... we had to let go of the family farm and move into the city, but you can't take "country life" out of a country family... lol, it's in our blood, and in our case, we lease two farm properties, one for the equine babes and one for the livestock... can't say I'm fussy about the commute at 4am every morning, lol, but I'm more than happy to have this alternative, rather then none at all!


Heh, yea, good thing I explained. But I guess I didn't explain everything! Here is a wikipedia page on the Upper Peninsula of Michigan . It is like a completely separate state. In fact, in the past, the UP has tried to separate from the rest of Michigan!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 12, 2013)

*We came up with ours when we bought land in Arizona that was supposed to be our farm. The land is just down in the foothills of the White Mountains. I looked and looked all around and couldn't find anyone else using the name so White Mountains Ranch just stuck, even though we decided against moving to that property and aren't in Arizona. LoL.*


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2013)

We are too small here for an actual farm name...but...since we are in Mississippi....I do call it Pissimissy Ponderosa


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 12, 2013)

Almost all of our land is woods so Wooded Acres....


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine took some doing to come up with.

We have an abudance of cedar trees, so I wanted something with "cedar". Well, everything with cedar is pretty much an overused cliche: Cedar Valley, Cedar Creek, Cedar Woods, Cedar Ridge, etc...

So ... I took the TYPE of cedar we have, Northern White Cedar (_Thuja occidentalis_, to come up with herd and farm name White Cedar. Plus it snows a lot here in Michigan, it's on the ground almost 6 months of the year, so it's apt.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sitting here chuckling at some of the your farm names and how they came about... 

LOVED your name and reason Fair Weather! lol, tractors, rototillers and you! Very fun! 

Bonbean - Pissimissy Ponderosa made me smile from ear-to-ear! It's like a word scramble! 

Egg Newton - Wooded Acres... that's what I was talking about, trying to find something distinguishable about the property to form it into a name... lol, problem for me is that everything I see, doesn't sound too favourable!  

Micchickenwrangler - how inventive! I would never have thought of taking the type of the species of tree and using that to form a barn name... Like you, the land around the area of the property is an abundant supply of cedar, and I couldn't find a "cedar name" that wasn't in use... although, I did notice that many of the old rafter timbers in the "grand ole dame" are cedar... but I'm sure "Old Cedar Barn" is probably taken too! lol!

WhiteMountainsRanch - Funny how names stick isn't it? You may not have purchased that property, or live in Arizona now, but you'll always remember the place and have a good story to share. 

Stacykins - very interesting read on UP of Michigan, sounds like a beautiful place to live... and to visit from your Canadian cousins!

And today I am still lost on finding a barn name... lol, I don't think I had this tough of time naming our children *cheeky grin* I've sort of decided to stay away from using the words "barn" and "farm"... I was thinking more along the lines of ____________ Goat & Rabbitry. Our horses, chickens, ducks, quail and pheasants are our personal use animals... the goats and rabbits are income, but I still can't fill in the blank... lol, I might be working on this for a good while yet!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 14, 2013)

I glanced at ur last post and  "cheeky grin" was what I saw. Cheeky Grins Goats & Rabbitry.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 14, 2013)

Northern Cedar?

That was my second choice for an ADGA herd name. Since everything with cedar in front of it is pretty much taken, maybe use cedar as the second part: Tall Cedar, Northern Cedar, Snow Cedar, Hidden Cedar, East Cedar, West Cedar, Wild Cedar

Why not go with Grand Dame? 

My neighbor's herd name is Saaga-Togg. She started off with Saanens and Toggenburgs and combined the names, plus a lot of the Ojibway Indian/Anishnaabe names around here begin with "Sag": Saginaw, Saganing, etc... Every year, she has a "theme" for her kids and this year, she is naming her goat kids after nuts. So far she has an Almond, Peanut and Cashew. Her husband liked my suggestion of Filbert and Pistachio. I told her if she didn't already have her herd name, she could make hers "Just Plain Nuts". Wouldn't that look cute on papers? Just Plain Nuts Filbert, Just Plain Nuts Cashew ...


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 14, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Every year, she has a "theme" for her kids and this year, she is naming her goat kids after nuts. So far she has an Almond, Peanut and Cashew. Her husband liked my suggestion of Filbert and Pistachio. I told her if she didn't already have her herd name, she could make hers "Just Plain Nuts". Wouldn't that look cute on papers? Just Plain Nuts Filbert, Just Plain Nuts Cashew ...


I love that! It's adorable


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 15, 2013)

lol Egg Newton! It's funny how you picked up on that old way of expressing "over computer feelings"... back before emoticons, and even before computer lingo such as "lol", and rotfl" came out, we use to use astrids and type in an emotions to put feelings to the words... I've never really got out of the habit, haha, I think technology advance and I got left behind! *laughing* Oh golly, dates many of our ages a bit doesn't it? 

Michickenwrangler - oh my! Now that's funny! How cute to have a theme, and what a cute barn name "Just Plain Nuts"! I have a friend who shows Hackney horses and ponies and their farm name is "Jaftica" which means "Just another flippin' toy I can't afford"...


----------

